
Introduction to Microcontrollers (2007) [pdf] - cinquemb
http://ti.tuwien.ac.at/ecs/teaching/courses/mclu/theory-material/Microcontroller.pdf
======
johnohara
I have read the first ten pages and found them well-written, friendly, and
very understandable. The example, a heat control system using an ATMega16, is
appropriate for explaining the microcontroller components listed in chapter 2
and I'm looking forward to going through each one.

Thank you for posting this. Appreciated.

------
gshrikant
I skimmed through the book it looks quite comprehensive and well-written.
Usually books/guides about microcontrollers get lost in the details of
interfacing myriad sensors and actuators without going sufficiently deep in
how they actually work.

Although I personally favor Atmel's MCUs, perhaps no one can deny Microchip's
(the maker of the PIC line of MCUs) wealth of documentation and application
notes [1] which could serve as additional material to refer to for some pretty
handy tips and guides.

[1] www.microchip.com/applicationnotes/

------
poseid
I found the "getting started with Launchpad" material from TI also very
helpful:
[http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/Getting_Started_with...](http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/Getting_Started_with_the_MSP430_LaunchPad_Workshop)
\- it is a bit of PR for TI products, but yet much is valid for other
platforms too.

------
goodbyegti
If you want to run the AVR examples and don't have a physical target checkout
simavr:

[https://github.com/buserror/simavr](https://github.com/buserror/simavr)

~~~
poseid
nice!

